# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artan Shabani - Nje ekspresionsit "par exellence"

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Artan Shabani - Nje ekspresionsit "par exellence"



 ... Eshtë fakt i pakundërshtueshëm e njëkohësisht edhe tepër i gezueshëm që në shumë vende jashtë Shqipërisë, po afirmohen gjithmonë e më tepër emra e krijimtari artistësh në gjini e fusha nga më të ndryshmet. Një prej tyre është edhe piktori Artan Shabani, krijimtarinë e të cilit e kam ndjekur prej vitesh, jo vetem si mik i tij por edhe si adhurues i hershëm i pikturës. Ikur nga Vlora në fillim të viteve 90 drejt gadishullit Apenin, ky djalosh i cili i nisi studimet e tij në liceun artistik të këtij qyteti në degën e violinçelit, u pasionua pas pikturës e iu perkushtua pastaj asaj duke marrë mesime nga mjeshtrat e "shkollës" së Vlorës në pikturë si Nestor Jonuzi, Agron Dine e të tjerë. Them  "shkolla" e Vlorës, sepse ne fakt ajo e tille ishte !... 
... Edhe pse nenë trysninë e regjimit totalitar, edhe pse të shtrënguar në darë nga kornizat dhe limitet e egra të skematizmit të artit socialist, në këtë qytet lindi dhe u zhvillua një stil e frymë e veçantë pikture e cila manifestoi një risi të re e cila solli edhe një ekspresion të ri të mbështetur kryesisht në forcën e ngjyrave dhe përdorimin e tyre me një sensibilitet të fortë emocional. Ishte pikërisht kjo përvojë, kjo frymë, kjo ndjejshmëri, kjo poezi e pafund per natyren e ngjyrat që djaloshi Artan Shabani morri me vehte nga Vlora bregdetare e që i nxorri  pastaj në "ankand" në Atdheun e Arteve, aty në Italinë magjike, për të treguar me anë të pathosit të tij artistik e ngjyrave të forta ekspersive se, edhe vendi i tij i vogël përballë Adriatikut, kish një potencial të madh artistik krejt të panjohur, por plot nur e hijeshi, ashtu si bukuria e Hirushes së përrallave...


... Nga koha kur djaloshi piktor 22 vjeçar zbarkoi si refugjat i rendomtë në brigjet e Salentos e gjer më sot, kanë kaluar shumë vite e Artan Shabani tashmë është një piktor i njohur profesionist, i cili jeton e punon në Torino e që ka hapur me dhjetra e dhjetra ekspozita në shumë vende të botës. ( Ai aktualisht bashkëpunon me 2 muze dhe 13 galeri europiane ). Pikturat e tij ndodhen tashmë në koleksione të ndryshme private në Spanjë, Itali, Francë, Shtetet e Bashkuara, Australi, Japoni etj. Artan Shabani ka marrë pjesë në më shumë se 80 ekspozita në vende të ndryshme. Kohët e fundit, ai fitoi çmimin e parë në festivalin e gjashtë të "Contemporary Painting" në San Remo ( Itali ) e gjithashtu një çmim tjetër "International Art Exhibition" në Roquebrune Cap Martin ( Francë ).


... Shkrova pak më lart se e kam ndjekur pikturën e Artan Shabanit jo vetëm si bashkëqytetar ( të dy jemi nga Vlora ), por edhe si adhurues i pikturës e, shpesh herë e kam cilësuar atë si një magjistar, si një "alkmist" të ngjyrave. Përse ?... I afirmuar në perëndim si piktor ekpresionist, Artan Shabani është një krijues i cili e ka mjaft sensible e pothuajse të lindur dhuntinë e nervin e ndjenjës së ngjyrës. I obseduar mbas saj gjer në marrëzi, kolorist i përkryer, herë fin e herë ekploziv, ekspresionist trondites e fovist poetik, ai thurr me anë të ngjyrave magjinë e asaj çka syri i zakonshem sarrin ta shohë. Tablotë e tij i përshkojnë vazhdimisht penelata të dendura, të shpejta e të trasha, të cilat lenë mbi pelhurë një materie ngjyre të forte e me reliev. Eshtë pikërisht kjo cilësi e cila përbën edhe instrumentin kryesor të këtij alkimisti ngjyrash. Ai është një piktor i ngjyrës si mjet emocional për të shprehur ndjenjat e tij. Ngjyrat e tij të preferuara ?... Bluja e fortë, e kuqja, e verdha dhe e gjelbërta eksperesive. Ngjyrat bazë, ndofta, të imazheve të Vlorës ku piktori kaloi fëmijërinë: të detit blu me Karabrunin përballë, e gjelbërta e ullishtave dhe e makieve mesdhetare, e kuqja e perendimit te diellit mbi Sazan, e verdha e limoneve të Jonufrës. Për Artan Shabanin ngjyra është vetë Jeta e pa të, ajo do te ish ndofta tepër e zymtë në mos po krejt e zezë...

----------


## katana

Artisti shqiptar në Itali

Telajot e Shabanit në pallatin Celestini


Re.ku

Piktori Artan Shabani që jeton dhe krijon në Itali, prej 12 shtatorit është prezantuar me një ekspozitë personale në pallatin Celestini në qytetin e Leçes. Organizatorët e ekspozitës kanë ftuar edhe shkrimtarin e njohur Fatos Kongoli për të mbajtuar një ligjëratë mbi zhvillimet në letërsinë shqipe, personalitete të ndryshme të artit e kulturës së kryqendrës salentine si dhe këngëtaren e njohur arbëreshe, Silvana Likursi. Për herë të fundit Artan Shabani ekspozoi në Tiranë, në qershor të këtij viti tek Ngjyrat e Shqipërisë bashkë me shumë artistë të tjerë që jetojnë jashtë vendit në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve. Ekspozita e hapur tre ditë më parë në pallatin Celestini realizohet nën kujdesin e Komunës së qytetit dhe Ambasadës Shqiptare në Romë. Kuratore është Liljana Qafa. Ekspozita e ardhshme e piktorit Shabani, do të mbahen në Kështjellën Dukale në Koriliano nga 25 shtatori deri në 25 tetor.

----------

